# I have a question about golds/gibbus



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Well since the guy from Brazil lied to me about the Piraya, I have another identification problem. Gold vs. Gibbus. These two fish were ideintified as gibbus from different locals.. Kinda like Nats, and Ternetzi.... you guys have more knowlede than I. I really appreciate all the feed back an help. 
These fish look nothing alike. One has black and the end of the anal fin, and yellow and the beginnin. The other has black and the beginning and yelow at the end.. Once has red eyes, and the other has bronze eyes.... OMG Just how many different piranhas are there???? I have posted pics of both sets. To the best of my knowledg spilo's have a clear band and the end of the tail fin. Neither of these fish have these quality. The first I have almost excepted as a gold, but uncertain. Hell my major is physics.. Collecting, and now learning to identify piranhas is my hobby... Oh yeah the first set are the once that were with my Redbelly shcool when breeding accured... I would really like to know beyond a shadow of a doubt the species. The second laid eggs but they were wite and unfertile... Fungus and decay took them over.. I may try to breed that one again.

You guys are quite knowledgable here


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I don't want to discourage you from finding out the ID's on your fishes. Might be better if you read this page and look at the individual species that might represent the ones you have here. You have the fish in front of you and while photos are nice, they don't always capture the actual appearance. Please take the time to review the link below. Click on each species names provided on this page:
Table of Contents for Piranas

I might add, the first photo has the appearance of Pristobrycon calmoni. Note the oversized adipose fin and black tail.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks for the link.. Most of the sight and simular fish with different names... The Macculatus, and Gibbus species really confuse me...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> serrasalmus_collector Posted on Apr 26 2003, 07:24 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Thanks for the link.. Most of the sight and simular fish with different names... The Macculatus, and Gibbus species really confuse me...


S. maculatus as described by Michel Jégu is actually a reinstatement of the name. There are 5 Complex Forms placed under the S. spilopleura name. What Michel did was separate maculatus from this group because of some characters he found that would separate it from the the actual S. spilopleura. It is a very complex question and DNA has entered into the picture. While S. maculatus is not entirely accepted within the scientific community, it is accepted by hobbyists which for me is not a problem since I am the person responsible for making the name available for usage by dealers and hobbyists alike.

As for S. gibbus, there is no specimen available (holotype) to describe other fishes by that would fit the S. gibbus description. If you visit the link you will see the portrait of S. gibbus and probably realize that the portrait resembles S. elongatus more than what one would think would be gibbus.


----------

